

Typostrap – a new prototyping tool for designers, developers, content creators - ryzy
http://typostrap.io/blog/typostrap-revolutionary-approach-to-prototyping

======
ryzy
Hi,

I'm co-founder of Typostrap. We wrote quite elaborately about the idea behind
the project, motives and vision in the blog post:
[http://typostrap.io/blog/typostrap-revolutionary-approach-
to...](http://typostrap.io/blog/typostrap-revolutionary-approach-to-
prototyping)

What do you think?

